# Website Hosting!



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had my own website hosting business for the last 8 months now called Calgary Web Hosting - Calgary Hosting - HostBeaver.ca .

We have a few different web hosting packages but i'm always willing to create custom ones if someone desires.

If you or someone you know needs website hosting i'm your man


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

If anyones interested i can always supply a free .com on a yearly renewal


----------



## DavidB (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, "Nicklfire".

Quick question: how do you handle customers from outside Alberta? For example, I am in BC. If I became one of your customers, would you charge me HST on behalf of the BC government?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey David!

I handle clients all over canada, just because i'm located in Calgary does not mean i dont service clients outside of alberta  

I dont charge any tax whatsoever because i'm not doing the sales per year which the government says you need to collect tax  

If your interested just let me know i can give ya a month free to try it out  

Shawn


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

We updated our website with a brand new look and design!

www.hostbeaver.ca

love your feedback


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

site looks good, no <title tag on the index page tho. And your higher plan is saying in one area unlimited pop accounts, and in another 125 accounts. Just suggestions


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey!

Yes title tags we are working on currently with SEO guy, trying to find the right tags regarding keywords, thanks for that.

I see what you mean about the emails, it should be 125, thanks


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Offering Free Month free (on monthly billing)

Use coupon code "monthfree" when checking out.

We also have a new server located in CANADA for those people interested in a Canadian IP address for SEO purposes


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Know anyone that needs website hosting? Maybe they are building a site and have not got to this point yet, or they are unhappy with their current host?

Send them my way, tell them to email me at [email protected] and if they signup.. boom 20$ via paypal in your direction for your help.

If there is anyone that is interested in the hosting.. but not sure, i can offer a 30 day trial, no payment needed just email me


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Know anyone that needs website hosting? Maybe they are building a site and have not got to this point yet, or they are unhappy with their current host?
> 
> Send them my way, tell them to email me at [email protected] and if they signup.. boom 20$ via paypal in your direction for your help.
> 
> If there is anyone that is interested in the hosting.. but not sure, i can offer a 30 day trial, no payment needed just email me


i have been an internet marketer for a little bit now . i have some suggestions for your landing page.

start an affiliate program. hostgator and bluehost offer $50per registration. $20 wouldnt pull much affiliates in but it is a good start.

your price at 6.95 is fairly standard to bluehost. right now your biggest compeditor is hostgator. they are just soo cheap and they are known to have extremely good customer service. i am with bluehost and if i need help at 11pm, bluehost is there for me. but i hear hostgator is even better.

you got a great landing page but i always like having pictures of real people smileing or laughing on the landing page. encourages trust and sets a mood for when you get traffic to your landing page.

but anyways, thats just my .02 cents into the subject. good luck with your campaign


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey There!

I appreciate your comments! I have relationships with web designers already and have a ongoing referral system with them. I will certainly be creating an affiliate program down the road, something around the 50$ mark certainly. At this point it's harder for a smaller hosting company to do that because you dont see any return on that investment for at least a year and all profits from that hosting client go strait to referral fee. That's how the big guys can do it.. they have alot of spare cash laying around.

I have also through about offering another plan under the 6.95 range but i try to go for quality clients. I think i have alot to offer for that including 247 support, pre loaded scripts.. etc etc. Plus we HAVE canadian servers located in canada which hostgator does not. Many people interested in SEO want that. PLUS we are canadian.. the single most important feature that i have always liked is asap support may it be livechat or tickets.. so that's always at the top of my list of offering to clients.

I will look into the smiling faces more, there mind be a trick

thanks for your tips and tricks 

behind that which im not aware of.



trevorhoang said:


> i have been an internet marketer for a little bit now . i have some suggestions for your landing page.
> 
> start an affiliate program. hostgator and bluehost offer $50per registration. $20 wouldnt pull much affiliates in but it is a good start.
> 
> ...


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

no problem. you seem to be a very successful guy with this forum and even a hosting provider campaign. im sure you will do fine. lol if you can get an affiliate program that pays $50 then i can put your link in my site to replace my hostgator ad. 

theres also another thing about your landing page that i jsut remembered.. color plays a huge role in a landing page. you have green - tranquility, trust. in any area where you want someone to click, try adding red in it. red is generally a 'call to action' button. most landing pages have a button that says DOWNLOAD or CLICK HERE and it is surrounded by red coloration. green is a color that people use after a customer has made a purchase to establish trust and to tell the guest that their money and investment is safe with you. utilizing proper coloring will increase conversions. 

hope this helps. if there is anything else i can think of i will let you know


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i'll give you an example of a website that i am working on for my GF. its an information blog and her use of color is extremely well done. click here extreme couponing canada to check out her site.

since its an information blog, use of excessive color is not neccesssary. she got a blue banner which is calling for professionalism and trust in the business sense. i made her get a picture of a pretty girl casually looking at groceries. thats the first thing people see so automatically, they think that can be them. even if they are overweight or not good looking, they want to relate and they want to read on .


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

You got alot of great idea to build apon i'll certainly look into them all, anything helps of course.

I'd be more then willing to offer you the 50$ affiliate program. I can certainly handle paying that out with a couple people using it but the hundreds to thousands i could not handle.. maybe one day  

Let me know if your interested and i can give you a signup form to register for the affiliate.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Just signed up with HostBeaver not too long ago. I was using the crap flash sites with templates since it was easy & no brains required. Since most devices aren't flash compatible, I switched to html. Shawn's been amazing helping me get my site up. I even messaged him at 5am for help and he was totally there!! Will definitely be referring friends to HostBeaver in the near future!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

what's the cost?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

First month is free w/the promo code, but it's $6.95/mo. for the basic package. It's pretty standard, but definitely cannot beat the service.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

so do they do the work for you??

rob..


----------



## clynn (Nov 9, 2011)

I just checked your web hosting offers and they look pretty good. At the moment I am also looking for a new web hosting provider and I already checked different provider. I am not sure which one I will choose. I think I still have to compare them. The most important thing to me is a good customer support.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

We are still doing strong with the hosting. We are currently expanding our website design portfolio as well. Look for design beaver soon enough.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I made a facebook group at www.facebook.com/hostbeaver if anyone could take the time to "Like" the page that would help me out


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Done and done. Even liked it through my wifes FB too


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha thanks so much


----------

